# Wristband phonecall simulation



## Clasevilla (Sep 13, 2013)

I have Global Call app on my phone but the environment that it will be used is noisy and vibration doesn’t always work and the device is on user's belt. I thought maybe I could use those "smart" wristbands that vibrate or glow and show caller id if I could simulate a phone call from my application. Is it possible using this app? Thanks


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

That strikes me as a question for the support team at the company that produced the app. There may be an "About" selection on the options menu that will tell you who to contact or you could always try Google.


----------



## Clasevilla (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks, will do larabell.


----------



## kateblankett (Jun 20, 2013)

As far as I know, global call apps doesn't support these smart wristband technology yet. It'll be awesome if it's gonna happen, I'll be buying those wristbands too.


----------



## Clasevilla (Sep 13, 2013)

well I didn't know


----------



## kateblankett (Jun 20, 2013)

That's fine, They also have recent events on facebook lately, their prizes are awesome too. I think it's Iphone 5S that they are giving away now


----------



## Clasevilla (Sep 13, 2013)

nice, Iphone 5S? that's generous for an apps,how can they afford give away those prizes?


----------



## kateblankett (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm surprised too with the big prizes they're giving away in their recent events


----------



## Clasevilla (Sep 13, 2013)

A little fun won't hurt anyone I guess, I am awaiting the result today on facebook, the last day is today isn't it?


----------

